# Know Your Temps: Vulpes Abnocto



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 29, 2011)

KYT info said:
			
		

> *Know Your Temps info*
> 
> *For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[titlerevious sessions!]
Rydian
Jamstruth
Goli
_Chaz_
mucus
gifi4
monkat
RoxasIsSora
tigris
iFish
emigre
SoulSnatcher
Jolan
Urza
BoxShot
shlong
CamulaHikari
ProtoKun7
SkankyYankee
Schizoanalysis
SignZ
Dter ic
KingdomBlade
SylvWolf
The Pi





Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!






Issac
basher11
Rockstar
Law
Splych
Orc
Argentum Vir
Infinite Zero
zeromac
naglaro00
Vigilante
MFDC12
Hachibei
Jax
prwlr.
Shinigami357
Scott-105
Ace Faith
luke_c
AshuraZro
Vidboy10
Ireland 1
BobTheJoeBob
JackDeeEss
gameboy13
8BitWalugi
Narayan
boktor666
Attila13
ThePowerOutage
Nathan Drake
Antoligy
moozxy
Lolcat
30084pm
fudgenuts64
phoenixgoddess27
TrolleyDave



In the spotlight this session is: *Vulpes Abnocto*


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 29, 2011)

Fox or fox?  

What about Fawkes?

Do you know the secret of my sig?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 29, 2011)

Whats up bro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
Got the 3DS?
Love for Oot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
Wooded Wilds are not safe, you know it right?
What is this!?
Banned anyone yet?
LoL dont swing your banhammer on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## iFish (Mar 29, 2011)

Ohai.

Since we've been friends for a long time:
How much have I changed since you met me?
Have I grown more mature?
Through the ups and downs, do you regret sticking by me?
How does it feel to be super staff? 
Have you checked Costello's fetish porn stash?


----------



## The Pi (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi,

How are you?
Thoughts on me?
Do you like turtles?
Can you solve a rubiks cube? If so how long does it take you?
Can you play Go?
How are your testicles today?
Have you seen the Rocky horror show? if yes, your thoughts?
Best game of all time?
Worst game of all time?
What consoles do you have? Favourite?
Thoughts on religion?
Can you lick your elbow?
Did you just try to lick your elbow? 
Pi or e?
What temper do you hate the most?
What temper do you love the most?
What came first chicken or the egg?
Will you answer this question correctly?
Why oh why is the 3DS so awesome?
Thoughts on others questions?
Thoughts on my questions?
Can I ask invisible questions?
Bye.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 29, 2011)

How did "Vulpes Abnocto" originate?
Isn't it kinda awkward to make a know your temps thread about yourself?
What is the criteria used to pick which temp to make a thread about?
Tomayto or tomahto?
Do you love me? (I'm a panda)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 29, 2011)

Ever considered changing your name?

Had any good beer lately? 

Heard anything from Banger?

Quick. You have five seconds. Be as Persian as you can!

Do you still prowl IRC?

Firefox has quit because he's jealous of your avatar. What do you do?


----------



## Nujui (Mar 29, 2011)

Why did you join Gbatemp?
Where does your name come from?
Who's in control of KYT? I've seen you, trolly, and tj(I think) make ones here.
What do you think of me?


----------



## haflore (Mar 29, 2011)

What's your favourite game ever? 
Have you ever played a popular game, and not liked it? 
Pi or Pi(E)? 
What's your favourite game system? 
Soda or Juice? 
What is the worst day of the week? 
Sith or Jedi? 
Who's your favourite Moogle? 
Do you find my questions tedious and difficult?

How did the logo turn right side up?
What the fox happening?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thoughts on Canada?
Thoughts on me?
Have you played the Prof. Layton games?
Have you played the Ace Attorney games?
Have you played the Mario and Luigi games?
How are your grades in school?
Do you adore cats?
Best emoticon?
Worst emoticon?
Have you watched the show, Human Target?
Do you like meat?
Do you own a 3DS?
If not, are you planning on purchasing one?

Do you a Steam account?
If so, mind telling me your Steam ID?

Did you know that Anonymous caused 9/11, the earthquake in Haiti and the tsunami in Japan?
Thoughts on overpopulation?
Thoughts on global warming?

Am I asking too many questions?
If so, open the below spoiler.


Spoiler



[title:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## haddad (Mar 29, 2011)

Why do u like fox's?
How did u find GBATemp?
Why did u choose that specific avatar over all the other fox's?


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol where is TrolleyDave?


----------



## Sterling (Mar 30, 2011)

What do you think of me?
What do you think of my knowledge?
Open source, or no?

Would you "rate" the socks for my fox if I provided "pics"?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 30, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3555159:date=Mar 29 2011, 06:14 PM:name=Densetsu9000)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Densetsu9000 @ Mar 29 2011, 06:14 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3555159"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><a href="http://dailygab.com/files/2009/06/megan-fox.jpg" target="_blank">Fox</a> or <a href="http://images.nationalgeographic.com/wpf/media-live/photos/000/006/cache/red-fox_679_600x450.jpg" target="_blank">fox</a>? <b>I've got no complaints about Megan using the name. (at least she doesn't discredit foxes as much as that "news" network.)</b> <br />What about <a href="http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_o7kSmZO_8dQ/TNQB-Drfr-I/AAAAAAAAE9M/_eRES5UrCIs/s1600/v_for_vendetta_guy_fawkes_mask11.jpg" target="_blank">Fawkes</a>?<br /><b>I know of no reason that gunpowder treason and plotting ought be forgot.</b><br />Do you know the secret of my sig? <img src="style_emoticons/default/ninja.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="ninja.gif" /><br /><b>I know nothing about the Ninja Stealth Sig.</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><!--quoteo(post=3555160:date=Mar 29 2011, 06:14 PM:name=Tanveer)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Tanveer @ Mar 29 2011, 06:14 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3555160"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Whats up bro <img src="style_emoticons/default/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" />?<br /><b>Nothing yet. Working on getting the blood alcohol content up.</b><br />Got the 3DS?<br /><b>Hell no. I won't get one this year. I'll let you guys sort out what works, what doesn't, and pay exorbitant prices for the newest neatest thing. </b><br />Love for Oot <img src="style_emoticons/default/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" />?<br /><b>Oot? I assume you mean Ocarina of Time....which I've not played. But much love for the original Legend of Zelda!</b><br />Wooded Wilds are not safe, you know it right?<br /><b>That's why we're all taught how to shoot and/or fight, out here. </b><br />What is this!?<br /><b>Looks infected to me. </b><br />Banned anyone yet?<br /><b>A few. </b><br />LoL dont swing your banhammer on me <img src="style_emoticons/default/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" />!<br /><b>Believe it or not that sucker is heavy, and I'm just too lazy to swing it without good reason. </b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><br /><!--quoteo(post=3555161:date=Mar 29 2011, 06:15 PM:name=iFish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(iFish @ Mar 29 2011, 06:15 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3555161"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Ohai.<br /><b>Here we go again.</b><br />Since we've been friends for a long time:<br />How much have I changed since you met me?<br /><b>Today's ifish is unrecognizable as the ifish we met two years ago. </b><br />Have I grown more mature?<br /><b>You can mention porn without tittering like a little girl. I think that counts as more mature. *nodnod*</b><br />Through the ups and downs, do you regret sticking by me?<br /><b>Nah. There have been much bigger mistakes in judgment. </b><br />How does it feel to be super staff? <br /><b>More responsibility, less time for fun, and now if the site goes to hell I get a share of the blame. It kinda sucks! <img src="style_emoticons/default/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" /></b><br />Have you checked Costello's fetish porn stash?<br /><b>Yeah, but to be honest it's pretty vanilla. </b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><!--quoteo(post=3555166:date=Mar 29 2011, 06:18 PM:name=The Pi)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(The Pi @ Mar 29 2011, 06:18 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3555166"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Hi,<br /><b>Heya. </b><br />How are you?<br />*I've been better. (something that requires alcohol and a half-dressed woman) I've been worse. (requires stitches and/or arrest warrants)* <br />Thoughts on me?<br /><b>Yeah, that's Pi. He's always saying stuff. </b><br />Do you like turtles?<br /><b>Never tried them but I'm told they taste like chicken. </b><br />Can you solve a rubiks cube? If so how long does it take you?<br /><b>If by "solve" you mean "beat with a hammer" then it takes about three seconds to <i>solve</i> it. </b><br />Can you play <a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_(game)" target="_blank">Go</a>?<br /><b>Actually, I have played it once.....so that should tell you about how good I am.</b><br />How are your testicles today?<br /><b>*checks* They're there. </b><br />Have you seen the Rocky horror show? if yes, your thoughts?<br /><b>Oh hell yeah! I could probably play the part of Eddie if we ever got a GBAtemp Horror Picture Show together.</b><br />Best game of all time?<br /><b>Mass Effect (series)</b><br />Worst game of all time?<br /><b>E.T (Atari 2600) </b><br />What consoles do you have? Favourite?<br /><b>PC, and DS lite. That's not likely to change any day soon. PC is my favorite.</b><br />Thoughts on religion?<br /><b>I'm sure it's quite comforting to some people. As for me, I believe we're not the greatest, nor the only, beings in the universe. Some of them might have "godlike" technologies, but I reserve the right not to pray to them. </b><br />Can you lick your elbow?<br /><b>No. Can you lick my elbow? </b><br />Did you just try to lick your elbow? <br /><b>Not this time. </b><br />Pi or e?<br /><b>I choose "e". Apparently it's equal to MC squared.</b><br />What temper do you hate the most?<br /><b>ifish.....okay I'm kidding. <!--coloro:transparent--><span style="color:transparent"><!--/coloro-->AlanJohn<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><br />What temper do you love the most? <br /><b>That's really too difficult a decision to make. Between mthrnite, p1ngpong, TrolleyDave, PhoenixGoddess27, Toni Plutonij, Ace Gunman, Densetsu9000, ProtoKun7, veho, Narin, and a dozen others this forum is populated with some of my favorite people in the world. </b><br />What came first chicken or the egg?<br /><b>Doesn't matter so long as it's fried. </b><br />Will you answer this question correctly?<br /><b>Maybe. </b><br />Why oh why is the 3DS so awesome?<br /><b>Is it? All I see are people griping about it. From loose hinges, to battery life, to "I imported a 3DS for $700" to "Will my DSTT work!?!" to "Playing DS games on the 3DS looks like crap!" I guess the only thing that makes it "awesome" is the opinions of people with disposable income. </b><br />Thoughts on others questions?<br /><b>*looks around* Yep, those are questions.</b><br />Thoughts on my questions?<br /><b>Yours were far more question-y.</b><br /><!--coloro:transparent--><span style="color:transparent"><!--/coloro-->Can I ask invisible questions?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><br /><b><!--coloro:transparent--><span style="color:transparent"><!--/coloro-->Why not? I always give some invisible answers. <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><br />Bye.<br /><b>Y'all come back now, ya hear?</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><!--quoteo(post=3555184:date=Mar 29 2011, 06:25 PM:name=Ikki)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ikki @ Mar 29 2011, 06:25 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3555184"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->How did "Vulpes Abnocto" originate?<br /><b>About a decade ago it was becoming apparent that all the good English names were being taken...mostly by spammers. So I went to using names in a different language. And since it's said that things spoken in Latin sound more profound; Latin I chose. <br />I've always identified with foxes. (Vulpes) and the phrase "One that leaves in the night" (Abnocto) also applies to me. </b><br />Isn't it kinda awkward to make a know your temps thread about yourself?<br /><b>Just a little bit, buit it saves me the step of PMing the next person on the list. </b><br />What is the criteria used to pick which temp to make a thread about?<br /><b>The ones that want to have a lot of questions asked of them. </b><br />Tomayto or tomahto?<br /><b>Out here it's pronounced "Go back home!"</b><br />Do you love me? (I'm a panda)<br /><b>I dunno, you seem sort of "icky" to me. <img src="style_emoticons/default/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" /></b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><!--quoteo(post=3555199:date=Mar 29 2011, 06:31 PM:name=TwinRetro)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(TwinRetro @ Mar 29 2011, 06:31 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3555199"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Ever considered changing your name?<br /><b>I thought about changing it to "ObnoxiousFox" for a while, but it really didn't fit my style. (I'm only obnoxious about half the time) </b><br />Had any good beer lately? <br /><b>Good? No not really. But plenty of cheap!</b><br />Heard anything from Banger?<br /><b>Not in quite some time, but I won't be surprised if he shows up here. </b><br />Quick. You have five seconds. Be as Persian as you can!<br /><b>*Assembles a harem of girls in sheer clothing*</b><br />Do you still prowl IRC?<br /><b>Very rarely. I just don't have the time or inclination. </b><br />Firefox has quit because he's jealous of your avatar. What do you do?<br /><b>Tell it to use Firefox Personas.</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><!--quoteo(post=3555219:date=Mar 29 2011, 06:36 PM:name=Duskye)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Duskye @ Mar 29 2011, 06:36 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3555219"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Why did you join Gbatemp?<br /><b>To learn how to make my Max Media Dock worth something other than an $80 paper weight. </b><br />Where does your name come from?<br /><b>Explained in a previous answer. </b><br />How's in control of KYT? I've seen you, trolly, and tj(I think) make ones here.<br /><b>KYT is usually Dave's area, but he's got some things going on IRL. So I'm picking up the slack....and when I am gone it seems tj_cool picks up the slack....</b><br />What do you think of me?<br /><b>Somebody with the name "Dusky" should have a hot anime girl avatar....and pretend to be a girl. </b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><!--quoteo(post=3555228:date=Mar 29 2011, 06:39 PM:name=haflore)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(haflore @ Mar 29 2011, 06:39 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3555228"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->What's your favourite game ever? <br /><b>Answered previously.</b><br />Have you ever played a popular game, and not liked it? <br /><b>Absolutely. The example that comes to mind immediately is TWEWY. I hate it. </b><br />Pi or Pi(E)? <br /><b>How about you just bring me some pie? </b><br />What's your favourite game system? <br /><b>PC</b><br />Soda or Juice? <br /><b>Juice. Preferably pomegranate. </b><br />What is the worst day of the week? <br /><b>Monday monday. Every other day (every other day!) Every other day of the week is FIIIINE yeah! </b><br />Sith or Jedi? <br /><b>Sith. They have cooler light sabers. </b><br />Who's your favourite Moogle? <br /><b>Narin. Yeeeah, take THAT!....awww, I made myself sad.....I miss Narin....</b><br />Do you find my questions tedious and difficult?<br /><b>Nope. Neither. </b><br /><br />How did the logo turn right side up?<br /><b>tj_cool took the time to find the proper image so I didn't have the heart to screw it up again. </b><br />What the fox happening?<br /><b>HOW THE FOX SHOULD I KNOW?!?</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><!--quoteo(post=3555241:date=Mar 29 2011, 06:43 PM:name=SoulSnatcher)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(SoulSnatcher @ Mar 29 2011, 06:43 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3555241"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Thoughts on Canada?<br /><b>It makes a nice hat. No, really, I love most Canadians and even most of Canada.....just not their government. </b><br />Thoughts on me?<br /><b>You seem to have a soul...I assume it's in your snatch....If you're not familiar with the US slang term "snatch" do not look it up. </b><br />Have you played the Prof. Layton games?<br /><b>I played the first one. Didn't addict me. </b><br />Have you played the Ace Attorney games?<br /><b>Absolutely! Three of them are currently on my DStwo. </b><br />Have you played the Mario and Luigi games?<br /><b>Urm, some of them. Like BiS. And I finally started playing NSMB this week because my friend had me put it on my flashcart. </b><br />How are your grades in school?<br /><b>Well my grades weren't particularly great. I was too busy chasing women. </b><br />Do you adore cats?<br /><b>I'm more of a dog person. But I like certain cats. </b><br />Best emoticon?<br /><img src="style_emoticons/default/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" /><br />Worst emoticon?<br /><b>We never gave <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=The Worst' target=_blank title='View profile for member The Worst'}>The Worst</a> his own emote. </b><br />Have you watched the show, Human Target?<br /><b>No, not yet. I've never heard of it. Worth watching? </b><br />Do you like meat?<br /><b>ABSOLUTELY!</b><br />Do you own a 3DS?<br /><b>ABSOLUTELY NOT!</b><br />If not, are you planning on purchasing one?<br /><b>Probably not. I'll just wait until I find a cheap DSi XL and get that instead. </b><br /><br />Do you a Steam account?<br /><b>Nope.</b><br />If so, mind telling me your Steam ID?<br /><b>See above.</b><br /><br />Did you know that Anonymous caused 9/11, the earthquake in Haiti and the tsunami in Japan?<br /><b>They must be very fond of the number "11"</b><br />Thoughts on overpopulation?<br /><b>It causes global warming. So many people staying under their air conditioners which perpetuate greenhouse gasses.</b><br />Thoughts on global warming?<br /><b>It causes overpopulation. All people want to do is stay inside under the air conditioning and have sex. </b><br /><br />Am I asking too many questions?<br /><b>Nah. </b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><!--quoteo(post=3555283:date=Mar 29 2011, 06:58 PM:name=haddad)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(haddad @ Mar 29 2011, 06:58 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3555283"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Why do u like fox's?<br /><b>What's not to like? They're beautiful sneaky little bastards that can get into anything if it furthers their agenda. </b><br />How did u find GBATemp?<br /><b>By numerous google searches about "ROMs" and "dldi patching" and "donor cards"</b><br />Why did u choose that specific avatar over all the other fox's?<br /><b>Well I've had dozens of vulpine avatars, but this one tickles me because it seems to be saying "NYAAAHHHH!" (much like I do)</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><!--quoteo(post=3555312:date=Mar 29 2011, 07:07 PM:name=CA519705950)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(CA519705950 @ Mar 29 2011, 07:07 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3555312"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Lol where is TrolleyDave?<br /><b>He mentioned something about having work to do IRL. </b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><!--quoteo(post=3555333:date=Mar 29 2011, 07:16 PM:name=Argentum Vir)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Argentum Vir @ Mar 29 2011, 07:16 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3555333"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->What do you think of me?<br /><b>I always misread your new screenname as "Argumentative"....at one time that was pretty appropriate. </b><br />What do you think of my knowledge?<br /><b>I've not yet plumbed it's depths. </b><br />Open source, or no?<br /><b>I'm very much in favor of open source. </b><br />Would you "rate" the socks for my fox if I provided "pics"?<br /><b>Err....only if nobody is wearing them....and by wearing them I mean there must not be any appendage inside the hosiery before, during, or to my knowledge after the images are captured. Don't ask me why, but these are my stipulations and I will not deviate from them. </b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


----------



## Pyrmon (Mar 30, 2011)

Grab the book closest to you, open it to page 144 and read line 12. What does it say?


----------



## iFish (Mar 30, 2011)

Did you ever get that cool new computer you wanted?
You getting a 3DS eventually?
What do you mean I'm unrecognizable as the old ifish was 2 years ago? Like, elaborate pl0x?
IFISH FOR PRESIDENT OF CANADIA?
How's IRC without ifish? Has somebody equally/more annoying replace me yet?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 30, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> IFISH FOR PRESIDENT OF CANADIA?


lol, fail.
*prime minister
-
Are you hungry right now?

Have you played Transformice?

Thoughts on this?


----------



## iFish (Mar 30, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was the joke....


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 30, 2011)

How you doing?

Do you know me?
What do you think of me?
Fries or chips?
Soda or Pop?
Tea or Coffee?
Wine or Beer?
Do you like math?
Cloudy and cool or warm and sunny?
Fave band?
Do you like magic?
Do you like How I Met Your Mother?
Favorite fruit?
Favorite vegetable?
Favorite flower?
Favorite pizza flavor?
How much water do you drink?
Favorite color combination?
Favorite movie of all time?
Favorite book of all time?
Dark or milk chocolate?
Favorite Song at the moment?
Fave Temper?
Fave Color?
Have a Facebook or Twitter?
Horror Movies or Romance Movies?
Sleep with a Night light?
2 pillows, 1 pillow, or no pillows?
Do you type fast?
Fave flashcart?
Religious beliefs?
What's the color of your bed?
What's the color of your towel?
Do you have a window in your room?
Can I be a staffer? (as in any fucking kind?)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 30, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> That was the joke....


you made a mistake but rather than admitting it, you decided to say it was a joke. nice going there, fish.




--
just so I'm not derailing the thread.
Are you a fan of horny dolphins?

Thoughts on strawberries?

Thoughts on bananas?


----------



## azntiger (Mar 30, 2011)

Three or 3?
Proper grammar?
Rejection hot line? 
What's your phone like?
What's your favorite type of fox?
Can you play Ping pong?
Herp derp?


----------



## STFU1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Why is the fox in box while the foxing boxing foxes out the box?
Show me what's hiding under your little Ctrl-V!
Why so foxy?
Do you liek em boxy?
How about ploxy?
You can turn invisible, what would you do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You have unlimited lives, what would you do with them?
WOULD YOU BREAK THEM?
Admins vs moderators, who wins?
You have only a knife and Rydian has a gun, what do you do?
How's my hair looking today?
Coke vs Pepsi.
I cannot keep a topic.
Moving on.
Do you think I have ADHD?
Who would you slap if you could slap anybody in the world (other than me)?
Soccer vs football?
Would you pay $100 to see nude Costello photos that I have?
Can you please return my calls?
How much time do you think it took me to write this?
Do you think I need more to do?
Would you not believe someone due to a low epeen count (aka, post count)?
Have you ever warned a member and regretted it later?
Who are you voting for?
What's your longest finger?
Have you ever licked a cow?
Screws or nails?
How many fights have you lost?
Closest death experience?
Are you married?
What kind of music do you like?
How many trees does it take to build a house?
Can you give me money?
Can I give you money?
Can we give each other money?
Do you have a pet fox?
What's in your pockets right now?
What color is your shirt?
If everybody had admin powers for a day, what would happen?
How's life?
How many toes do you have?
What kind of cellphone do you own?
Have you ever used a crowbar to kill someone?
Are you even going to reply to all of these?
Cause I took a lot time to write them all.
Fill in the blanks.  I'm just going to _____ you _____.
Coolest member?
Are you moving soon?
How many ties do you have?
What's the color of your house?
Where do you live?
Can I have the street address now?
Can I hunt you down?
Why won't you tell me where you live?
That's not a good enough reason.
Have I broken any records for longest KYT post ever?
Are you rich?
Will you adopt me?
Are you a really a fox?
Do you believe in UFOs?
What's the first console you ever owned?
Are you really a scary moderator?
Is it true what I heard you did to poor SoulSnatcher?
Can I have your number?
What deodorant do you use?
What color socks do you wear?
Do you kick ass much?










What's your full name?
Can I add you on Facebook?
Do you use Twitter?
What word do you think you overuse?
Thought on Libya?
If I sent you to a random link, would you click it.
What web browser do you use?
Are you a redneck?
What are you eating?
Do you cook?
How do you like your pencils? Really sharp?
What's the first thing that goes through your head when you break a condom?
How did you find GBAtemp?
Are you blue?
What type of work do you do?
What's the best way to get fired?
Are your fingers hurting yet?  Mine are.
Would you wear a pink shirt?
Charlie Sheen?

Well, that's all I can think of for know.  I might come back later.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 30, 2011)

Hugs?

Mac or PC?

Fox or... anything else?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 30, 2011)

pie or cake?
will you divide by zero?
is the cake really a lie?
are you bored?
do any of my questions sound geeky?
do you consider yourself a geek or nerd or neither?
do you own a PS3? a 360? a Wii?
how do you feel today?
what is your primary inter net explorer?
i've heard good things about opera internet explorer whats your opinion?
am i done asking questions?
bet you never heard of me!
what is your fvorite song? 
what is your favorite game per console?
should i change my avatar?


----------



## Devin (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey there.
Pi, or Pie?
iFish, or Pi?
Pi, or Plie?
Me, or I?
Thoughts on me?
Thought on Pi?
Cake, or Pie?
Wii, or XBOX 360?
XBOX 360, or PS3?

Thanks.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Mar 30, 2011)

Best cuisine?
Dessert? :3
TV series?
Do you read books?
If yes, then what are your favorite genre?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 30, 2011)

somehow have you thought about warning me in one of my posts?

gray glasses or no glasses 3D?

do you have a pet?

a girlfriend or wife?

do you have kids?

can i be a mod?

thoughts on me?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 30, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3555439:date=Mar 29 2011, 08:03 PM:name=pyrmon24)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(pyrmon24 @ Mar 29 2011, 08:03 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3555439"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Grab the book closest to you, open it to page 144 and read line 12. What does it say?<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<b>"Just one little misstep in a long, hardworking life in the Service of the Lord,"
Desperation - Stephen King</b>

<!--quoteo(post=3555454:date=Mar 29 2011, 08:08 PM:name=iFish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(iFish @ Mar 29 2011, 08:08 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3555454"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Did you ever get that cool new computer you wanted?
<b>Yeah, but it's still got problems that keep me from using it. </b>
You getting a 3DS eventually?
<b>Doubt it. </b>
What do you mean I'm unrecognizable as the old ifish was 2 years ago? Like, elaborate pl0x?
<b>Your use of the word "Plox" negated the unrecognizability. </b>
IFISH FOR PRESIDENT OF CANADIA?
<b>Maybe the president of the Canadian Underground Near Toronto. (Spell it out.)</b>
How's IRC without ifish? Has somebody equally/more annoying replace me yet?
<b>Hell if I know. I don't spend a lot of time on IRC anymore. </b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3555475:date=Mar 29 2011, 08:16 PM:name=SoulSnatcher)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(SoulSnatcher @ Mar 29 2011, 08:16 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3555475"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Are you hungry right now?
<b>Yeah, a bit. I'll eat when the beer is gone. </b>
Have you played Transformice?
<b>Not yet, but I intend to.</b>

Thoughts on <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=286121&hl=" target="_blank">this</a>?
<b>Oh, that's how I got my staff upgrade. </b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3555482:date=Mar 29 2011, 08:19 PM:name=iFish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(iFish @ Mar 29 2011, 08:19 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3555482"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->That was the joke....
<b>Any joke you have to explain isn't very good....</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3555484:date=Mar 29 2011, 08:20 PM:name=KingdomBlade)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(KingdomBlade @ Mar 29 2011, 08:20 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3555484"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->How you doing?
<b>Fair-to-middling. </b>
Do you know me?
<b>You're not a stranger to me, but you're also not somebody I've quietly stalked.</b>
What do you think of me?
<b>Yep, you're a 'temper. </b>
Fries or chips?
<b>Don't care what you call 'em just GIMME!</b>
Soda or Pop?
<b>Where I live it's all called "Coke". </b>
Tea or Coffee?
<b>Neither is particularly high on my list of favorites but I'd take coffee first. </b>
Wine or Beer?
<b>Beer. It's cheaper and just as effective. The only time I ever get wine is when I'm trying to seduce somebody. </b>
Do you like math?
<b>I'd like it just fine if it weren't for damn numbers. </b>
Cloudy and cool or warm and sunny?
<b>Cloudy and cool. The daystar and I don't get along. </b>
Fave band? 
<b>Pink Floyd or Tool. </b>
Do you like magic?
<b>As in the stuff parlor magicians do to amuse people, or the kind that requires rituals held under the gleam of the full moon? </b>
Do you like How I Met Your Mother?
<b>Well, I like Allyson Hannigan. Does that count? </b>
Favorite fruit?
<b>Blackberries. </b>
Favorite vegetable?
<b>Cauliflower </b>
Favorite flower?
<b>Poppy. </b>
Favorite pizza flavor?
<b>Barbecue chicken. (seriously.)</b>
How much water do you drink?
<b>Quite a bit. Two to four liters a day, depending on what I'm doing. </b>
Favorite color combination?
<b>Blue and orange. I like the "clashing" colors.</b>
Favorite movie of all time?
<b>Probably Dr. Strangelove. (or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb)</b>
Favorite book of all time?
<b>Contact - Carl Sagan. </b>
Dark or milk chocolate?
<b>Probably milk chocolate. But what I really want to have again is German marzipan. *remembered oral orgasm*</b>
Favorite Song at the moment?
<b>I hate this question. I never know "modern" songs that people like. But the one I discovered this year that absolutely haunts me is This Mortal Coil - Song to the Siren</b>
Fave Temper?
<b>Ehh, I pretty much answered this earlier. </b>
Fave Color?
<b>Forest green.</b>
Have a Facebook or Twitter?
<b>Have both, use neither. But all 'tempers are welcome to add "Vulpes Abnocto" on facebook.</b>
Horror Movies or Romance Movies?
<b>I like both, but typically when given a choice between the two I'll choose horror.....unless trying to make a lady happy. </b>
Sleep with a Night light?
<b>Nope. Not in a long time. If I have my way I'll sleep with my PC running next to me. I like the noise of the fans. It's better than rain on a tin roof. </b>
2 pillows, 1 pillow, or no pillows?
<b>If given the opportunity I will steal every pillow in a house and lay atop and amongst them. </b>
Do you type fast?
<b>Not particularly. I like to take the time to think about what I really want to say. <!--coloro:transparant--><span style="color:transparant"><!--/coloro-->Often with a joint.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b>
Fave flashcart? 
<b>I'm absolutely enamored with my DStwo. Being the GBAtemp edition just makes it more special to me. I'd let my dog go before I let go of it....and I'm extremely fond of my dogs. </b>
Religious beliefs? 
<b>If you need a classification I'm Agnostic. Was raised Southern Baptist. Attended many protestant denominations in my youth. Researched a lot of "pagan" religions in my twenties. I've found a lot of Wisdom in the religions I've researched, but never complete Truth. I think if I took the time to research more religions like Buddhist, or Islam I'd fine even more Wisdom....not so sure about absolute Truth though. It seems to me that no matter what you do, what you believe, somebody in the world is going to say you're going to Hell (or their equivalent) for living however you do.  But at their cores you usually find things like "treat people thee way you want them to treat you." Simple truths we can all live by, and in my opinion most of us do. </b>

What's the color of your bed? <b>White frame, dark blue sheets/blanket. </b>
What's the color of your towel? <b>Forest green. </b>
Do you have a window in your room? <b>Yeah, behind my desk. </b>
<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3555494:date=Mar 29 2011, 08:23 PM:name=SoulSnatcher)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(SoulSnatcher @ Mar 29 2011, 08:23 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3555494"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Are you a fan of horny dolphins?
<b>No, I'm a fan of Horny <a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miami_Dolphins" target="_blank">Dolphins Cheerleaders</a>. </b>
Thoughts on strawberries?
<b>Quite an excellent crop according to most games. It's a little different when you have to pick them yourself. 
But oh so sweet. </b>
Thoughts on bananas?
<b>Shouldn't be held up as proof against evolution. </b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3555498:date=Mar 29 2011, 08:26 PM:name=azntiger)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(azntiger @ Mar 29 2011, 08:26 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3555498"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Three or 3? <b>How about :3 ?</b>
Proper grammar? <b>I prefer it whenever possible but exceptions have to be made if someone natively speaks another language. </b>
Rejection hot line? <b>Get off and get off!</b>
What's your phone like?<b> ....Purple. I got one helluva price because of that. </b>
What's your favorite type of fox? <b><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crab-eating_fox" target="_blank">The crab-eating fox. </a></b>
Can you play Ping pong? <b>Nobody can play p1ngpong. That man can smell a lie before it's even spoken. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/p1ngp0ngsmiley.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="p1ngp0ngsmiley.png" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /></b>
Herp derp? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/p1ng.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="p1ng.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--quoteo(post=3555542:date=Mar 29 2011, 08:48 PM:name=STFU)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(STFU @ Mar 29 2011, 08:48 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3555542"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Why is the fox in box while the foxing boxing foxes out the box?
<i><b>*quietly ponders this quandary...and punches you in the throat without saying a word*</i>
Oh, sorry, did you ask something? My mind went off on a tangent. </b>
Show me what's hiding under your little Ctrl-V! <b>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crab-eating_fox</b>
Why so foxy? <b>Orange is the new black. </b>
Do you liek em boxy? <b>Curves are far more appealing than angles. </b>
How about ploxy? <b>That I can do without. </b>
You can turn invisible, what would you do? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /> <b>First I'd move to a warmer climate. Invisibility rarely extends into clothing so I'd have to find somewhere to be a nudist. </b>
You have unlimited lives, what would you do with them? <b>Learn to fly, and swordfight. That's right, I'd be a sky pirate. </b>
WOULD YOU BREAK THEM? <b>Probably. I've broken a lot of things. </b>
Admins vs moderators, who wins? <b>The ones with higher clearances on the website. </b>
You have only a knife and Rydian has a gun, what do you do? <b>Buy a gun from him, then get a territory of my own. </b>
How's my hair looking today? <b>A bit shaggy. </b>
Coke vs Pepsi. <b>Coke wins. </b>
I cannot keep a topic. <b>Writing on topic is soooo boring.</b> 
Moving on. <b>Lead the way. </b>
Do you think I have ADHD? <b>Yes. You have ADHD. So does your mom and dad. But I have the drugs to counteract that. Buy your drugs from me. I want some of that Big Pharma money. </b>
Who would you slap if you could slap anybody in the world (other than me)? <b>G.W. Bush.. It wouldn't solve a thing but it would feel so good. </b>
Soccer vs football? <b>Soccer takes more athletic skill. But I can't watch either for any length of time. Just don't give a damn enough to try. </b>
Would you pay $100 to see nude Costello photos that I have? <b>Who wants to see that? I want to see Ace's ace...err....you know what I mean. </b>
Can you please return my calls? <b>Keep on knockin' but you can't come in.</b>
How much time do you think it took me to write this? <b>Half an hour? </b>
Do you think I need more to do? <b>Yeah. go masturbate. </b>
Would you not believe someone due to a low epeen count (aka, post count)? <b>That's one of the last things I factor in. </b>
Have you ever warned a member and regretted it later? <b>Yes. There are two or three instances of that, when I had to go back and apologize. </b>
Who are you voting for? <b>For what? </b>
What's your longest finger? <b>*shows you* this one. </b>
Have you ever licked a cow? <b>Just beef, never anything living. Pushed a few. </b>
Screws or nails? <b>That all depends on what you're using it on. </b>
How many fights have you lost? <b>Two, with the same guy. </b>
Closest death experience? <b>I about killed myself when I was doing meth. After being awake for seven days even my hallucinations were having hallucinations. Strange thoughts go through your head at that point. Like "If my head itches any more I'm going to cut it off!" And then you look for ways to do it. That's not a word-for-word of what happened to me, but close enough. </b>
Are you married? <b>Never have been. </b>
What kind of music do you like? <b>Good music. That's the only answer I give for that question. </b>
How many trees does it take to build a house? 


Spoiler: short answer: - 50



<b>Well, lets say you get 8-10 2x8 planks from a single tree. That's enough for about 12' x 12' of floor, not including plywood. Then you have 2x4 walls (one average tree can produce roughly 22-25 2x4s, spaced every 16 inches that's enough for about 22 feet of windowless wall. Add three to four studs for every window. Add another tree per 12'x12' area on the second floor. add a tree for every six feet of roof span. Add a tree for every 8'x24' of flooring (I'm guessing now) In general every house that is built uses forty to fifty trees that most of our 'tempers cannot put their arms around and clasp their hands on the other side. And if I've built 100 houses (give or take) I've used the resources of a small forest in my lifetime. </b>


Can you give me money? <b>What are you providing to me? </b>
Can I give you money? <b>What am I providing to you? </b>
Can we give each other money? <b>Can? Yes. Should? I doubt it. </b>
Do you have a pet fox? <b>Foxes have a scent gland much like a skunk, for marking their territory. You don't want a pet for unless that has been removed. </b>
What's in your pockets right now? <b>Two sets of keys, a short sharp folding knife, a large less sharp folding knife, a swiss army knife with phillips/flat/torx driver bits, pocket change, wallet, cigarette butts because I don't throw them on people's property, extra lighter. Good question. </b>
What color is your shirt? <b>This one is OD green. </b>
If everybody had admin powers for a day, what would happen? <b>We'd all be banned and the only person on the site would be ifish. </b>
How's life? <b>Long</b>
How many toes do you have? <b>All of them. </b>
What kind of cellphone do you own? <b>Purple flip-phone. </b>
Have you ever used a crowbar to kill someone? <b>Never killed someone. I'm careful like that. </b>
Are you even going to reply to all of these? <b>Gonna try. </b>
Cause I took a lot time to write them all. <b>the whole half hour? </b>
Fill in the blanks.  I'm just going to <b><u>sleep with</u> </b>you<b><u>r sister</u></b>.
Coolest member? <b>Probably <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=veho' target=_blank title='View profile for member veho'}>veho</a>.</b>
Are you moving soon? <b>Never really know. </b>
How many ties do you have? <b>Nary a one. </b>
What's the color of your house? <b>White. </b>
Where do you live? <b>Out in the boondocks. </b>
Can I have the street address now? <b>690 Stawker drive.</b>
Can I hunt you down? <b>I wouldn't recommend it. </b>
Why won't you tell me where you live? <b>I did. you just have trust issues. </b>
That's not a good enough reason. <b>Okay, on the 100 acres of family land there are plenty of places to bury a body. </b>
Have I broken any records for longest KYT post ever? <b>You wish. </b>
Are you rich? <b>Not even close. </b>
Will you adopt me? <b>Only if you plan to cook dinner and clean clothes for me. </b>
Are you a really a fox? <b>Not actually. More of a kitsune. </b>
Do you believe in UFOs? <b>I've seen a few and believed my eyes. </b>
What's the first console you ever owned? <b>Atari 2600. I had it a year and a half before the TRS-80.</b>
Are you really a scary moderator? <b>Nah. Not compared to some of the others. Densetsu is scary. He's like a doctor wielding a HUGE lancet. </b>
Is it true what I heard you did to poor SoulSnatcher? <b>You heard Nothing. </b> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/dry.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="dry.gif" />
Can I have your number? Sure. It's #1.
What deodorant do you use? <b>Old Spice. Now look at your deodorant. now back at me. I'm riding a massive fox. Don't you wish you could be me? </b>
What color socks do you wear? <b>Gray.</b>
Do you kick ass much? <b>Only as much as is necessary. </b>
<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" />   
What's your full name? <b>Vulpes Fucking Abnocto. Emphasis on the Fucking. </b>
Can I add you on Facebook? <b>Absolutely.</b>
Do you use Twitter? <b>I don't use it, no. </b>
What word do you think you overuse? <b>Fucking. </b>
Thought on Libya?<b> I wish it's inhabitants all the luck in the world. </b>
If I sent you to a random link, would you click it. <b>After sniffing it a while, yeah. But if it smells bad you might regret it. </b>
What web browser do you use? <b>The foxy one. </b>
Are you a redneck? <b>I used to say no, but one day I realized that I'd spent the morning in a chicken house, the afternoon working on a tractor, and the evening underneath a truck that was older than me. Yeah, I'm a little bit of a redneck. </b>
What are you eating? <b>My words, apparently. </b>
Do you cook? <b>Only if you want something deep fried. I'm learning as much as I can about making sushi, so that I'm not restricted by who has the best sushi chef. I've beaten meth, pills, and opium but sushi is an addiction I may never beat. </b>
How do you like your pencils? Really sharp? <b>Mechanical. (0.7mm) until I get into shading. Then a sharp #2 is preferred. </b>
What's the first thing that goes through your head when you break a condom? <b>Ooh! She had bubble wrap on it!</b>
How did you find GBAtemp? <b>Via Google. </b>
Are you blue? <b>If I was green I would die. </b>
What type of work do you do? <b>Odd jobs for odd people. </b>
What's the best way to get fired? <b>Show up drunk. I've thrown a couple of people off of my jobsites for that. </b>
Are your fingers hurting yet?  Mine are. <b>Pussy. Okay I'm kidding, I've taken a lot of breaks. </b>
Would you wear a pink shirt? <b>I could. And I'd dare somebody to make a problem out of it. </b>
Charlie Sheen? <b>I didn't know somebody could have a TV show without having a TV show. 
</b>
Well, that's all I can think of for know.  I might come back later.
<b>That'll be fine. Your questions come out of left field. That's fun. </b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3555546:date=Mar 29 2011, 08:51 PM:name=Slyakin)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Slyakin @ Mar 29 2011, 08:51 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3555546"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Hugs?
<b>I've seen all these other people you hug. I don't want no sloppy seconds. 
</b>
Mac or PC?
<b>PC. Always. I'd go to Linux long before I'd pay for a Mac. </b>

Fox or... anything else?
<b>Vulpix beats many, but it's not invulnerable. </b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3555583:date=Mar 29 2011, 09:07 PM:name=pokefreak2008)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(pokefreak2008 @ Mar 29 2011, 09:07 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3555583"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->pie or cake? <b>Cherry pie. </b>
will you divide by zero? <b>Nope. Too many numbers. </b>
is the cake really a lie? <b>I found the cake. It must not have been. Maybe you just suck. </b>
are you bored? <b>Yeah, slightly. </b>
do any of my questions sound geeky? <b>Only to somebody without any geek-culture. </b>
do you consider yourself a geek or nerd or neither? <b>Guess I'd say I'm kind of a dork. Just because that's not a word you used. </b>
do you own a PS3? a 360? a Wii? <b>Nope. </b>
how do you feel today? <b>Meh, it'll do. </b>
what is your primary inter net explorer? <b>Firefox. </b>
i've heard good things about opera internet explorer whats your opinion? <b>Opera browser seemed like it could be good if I took the time to re-learn how to set everything the way I want it.</b>
am i done asking questions? <b>Doubt it. </b>
bet you never heard of me! <b>I have actually. </b>
what is your fvorite song? <b>For what? </b>
what is your favorite game per console? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/rolleyes.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="rolleyes.gif" /> <b>Skip</b>
should i change my avatar? <b>Hell no. Avatars should be assigned like badges. </b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3555584:date=Mar 29 2011, 09:07 PM:name=Devin)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Devin @ Mar 29 2011, 09:07 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3555584"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Hey there.
<b>Sup? </b>
Pi, or Pie? <b>Pie</b>
iFish, or Pi? <b>Pie</b>
Pi, or Plie? <b>Obsession much? </b>
Me, or I? <b>Depends on how you're using it. If you take out the second subject and say the sentence does it sound right with me or I? </b>
Thoughts on me? <b>Yep. You're a 'temper. </b>
Thought on Pi? <b>Bigger cock than you. </b>
Cake, or Pie? <b>Yes. </b>
Wii, or XBOX 360? <b>Whatever. </b>
XBOX 360, or PS3? <b>Again, whatever. </b>

Thanks. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" /> <b>Bitte. </b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--quoteo(post=3555692:date=Mar 29 2011, 09:54 PM:name=Infinite Zero)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Infinite Zero @ Mar 29 2011, 09:54 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3555692"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Best cuisine? <b>Sushi. Without question. </b>
Dessert? :3 <b>Tiramisu. </b>
TV series? <b>Firefly. </b>
Do you read books? <b>Absolutely!</b>
If yes, then what are your favorite genre? <b>Fantasy. </b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3555778:date=Mar 29 2011, 10:35 PM:name=Narayan)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Narayan @ Mar 29 2011, 10:35 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3555778"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->somehow have you thought about warning me in one of my posts? <b>Urm, probbaly</b>

gray glasses or no glasses 3D? <b>I'd prefer none, Who wouldn't? </b>

do you have a pet? <b>A terrier/chihuahua named Roxy. </b>

a girlfriend or wife? <b>Nope. </b>

do you have kids? <b>Nope. </b>

can i be a mod? <b>Nope. *makes a note in your Member Notes*</b>

thoughts on me? <b>Wait, didn't you have another name? *merges the Member notes*</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 30, 2011)

Why you no answer my other questions? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can I be a mod?
If you could have sex with any temper, who would it be?
Thoughts on Japan disaster?
Is the world stupid?
What age do you want to die?
Do you want to go to any specific country?
Do you like those pictures I sent you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 30, 2011)

Thoughts on boobs, not enough love given or need extra lovin'?
If you were to suggest a DS translation, which game would it be for?
Would you prefer to be the President of Balls(you can _control_ population of the world) or the President of Breasts(you can _enjoy_ population of the world)?
If you were given a computer to fix with ten worms, four viruses, twenty trojans, and thirty errors each and every time you tried to bring up a web browser, do you think you could fix them all?
Would you rather save a fox in distress or a woman in distress?
Would you take money over electronic gifts or vice versa?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thoughts on me?
I suppose you don't mind me if you sent me a friend request, right?
What have you done with Dave? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Erm...more questions?
Favourite 'temper?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 30, 2011)

When is monkat coming back?


----------



## Domination (Mar 30, 2011)

Do you like me?
Secks?(Unrelated to the first question. I think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
If we were both Pokemanz, who would win?
If you were charged with a crime and I'm your attorney, what do you think the outcome will be?
Do you believe in the New World Order?
What's the best Pink Floyd song evar?
Brute force or intellect?


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is monkat suspended?
Your favorite avatar?
Do you want to go to our country?
If you have a super power, what kind of element do you want?
Do you know me?
Justin Bieber or Justin Beaver? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
Do you like my avatar?
If you had the chance to punch Justin Bieber on the face, are you gonna punch him?
Pork or Beef?
Me or Elvarg?
What kind of internet browser are you using?





 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
Favorite movie?
Do you have a 3DS?
Do you want more questions?



Spoiler: My last question




Thoughts of me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's all and have fun!


----------



## Zorua (Mar 30, 2011)

Spoiler



Is the cake a lie?

Is it over 9000?

Do you like Japan?

Burgers or Pizza?

Doctors or nurses?

Fun or none?

Was the question above senseless?

Does the question below make any sense?

Hi?

Are you getting pissed off by these questions?

Is this list too long?

Do you have a girlfriend?

Did the DMCA steal your rights?

Are you a fanboy?

Do you like tacos?

Do you use video websites other than youtube?

Hey?

Is KYT irritating?

Thats it?

Is the penis mightier than the sword?

Am I out of questions?

Do you owe me an apology?

Have you ever trolled?

Hi?

Yo?

Sup?

Wazzup?

Do you have an Xbox 360?

Do you have a PS3?

Do you have a Wii?

Are you having fun?

Do you like KYT?

Have you ever bashed up anyone?

Do you hate ketcup?

Wednesday or Thursday?

Are these questions pointless?

To see or not to see?

To cheat or not to cheat?

If one synchronized swimmer dances will the rest dance too?

Is this list HUGE?

Do you want it to get over?

Is that it?

Is that really it?

Is that REALLY IT?



Bye and have fun!


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 30, 2011)

BoxShot?
Why am I not around anymore?
Do you even remember me?
ifish ifsh` az liefish truefish diefish or cryfish?


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 30, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Densetsu9000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most people get that far, but there's more than meets the eye.  

Oh, and prawns or pr0nz?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 30, 2011)

I do not believe you were on the list of KYT. MakeThisAQuestionBot says: "?"
Do you believe it is a question now?
Are you going to ban me?
Did you delete my inb4 lock that was the last reply in before lock?
?
do you like corruption?
If yes, please PM me
if not, please ignore that question
have you seen my horse yet?
can i request pizza delivery via the report button?
did you see how i stopped capitalizing my sentences?
did you hear me?
do you think this long list of questions is annoying?
if yes, please continue
if not, please continue
do you think that question was useless?
do you think i will ever check your answers here?
20%?
9001%?
-1%?
greetings?
do you think that was a question?
question
and was that a question?
question mark
and that one? Was it a question?

i am sausage head
did you think that was a question?
did you answer to it?
did ya?
did ya?


----------



## azntiger (Mar 30, 2011)

Who are you?
Who am I?
Like candy?
Favorite color?
Soda or Juice?
Thoughts on fast food?
Thoughts on the temp?
When did you get moded?
Any pets?
Like questions?
Know what Porjangle is?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 30, 2011)

It just occurred to me; I never got your thoughts on Andromeda.
Purple Trance or Gold Trance?
Rommie or Beka?

Also, Jewel Staite is one of the most beautiful women around, correct? (Firefly/Stargate-related rather than Andromeda, this one)
Should that last one even be considered as a question rather than pure fact?

Ever seen Farscape?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 31, 2011)

Guys, I'll come back and finish this later. 
for now lets give Isaac an opportunity to sit in the hot-seat.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 6, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> It just occurred to me; I never got your thoughts on Andromeda.
> Purple Trance or Gold Trance?
> Rommie or Beka?
> **has to think about that one* Rommie. Some people say she's slutty just because she's so cavernous inside, but I think she's one sexy warship. *
> ...





azntiger said:


> Who are you?
> Who am I? *Some dickhead.*
> Like candy? *Not particularly, but there are some sorts that I have difficulty turning down. Peppermint, butterscotch, etc.*
> Favorite color? *Teal.*
> ...





Sausage Head said:


> I do not believe you were on the list of KYT. MakeThisAQuestionBot says: "?" *Would that matter to someone that makes the rules? *
> Do you believe it is a question now? *Never believed much you said.*
> Are you going to ban me? *Hehehehehe Hahaha HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!!*
> Did you delete my inb4 lock that was the last reply in before lock? *Probably. *
> ...





BoxShot said:


> BoxShot?
> Why am I not around anymore? *No clue.*
> Do you even remember me? *You have no idea how drunk I've been since then.*
> ifish ifsh` az liefish truefish diefish or cryfish? *Wryfish.
> wrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!*





Shockwind said:


> Hey there!  *Heya!*
> 
> Is monkat suspended? *Monkat not here. Monkat went away. Monkat gone. *
> Your favorite avatar? *Korra*
> ...





Domination said:


> Do you like me? *Sure.*
> Secks? *I don't like you that much.* (Unrelated to the first question. I think. ) *That's what they all say. *
> If we were both Pokemanz, who would win? *I never bet against myself.*
> If you were charged with a crime and I'm your attorney, what do you think the outcome will be? *Suicide.*
> ...





Schizoanalysis said:


> When is monkat coming back? *That should be obvious by now.*





ProtoKun7 said:


> Thoughts on me? *Pretty annoying with your pedantic corrections and Dr Who fanboyism, but apart from that I'd share a few beers with ya. *
> I suppose you don't mind me if you sent me a friend request, right? *Precisely.*
> What have you done with Dave?
> Erm...more questions? *Not today.*
> Favourite 'temper? *I can't label any one as my favorite.*





Phoenix Goddess said:


> Thoughts on boobs, not enough love given or need extra lovin'? *There's always room for more booby love. Even if they're not pendulously large.*
> If you were to suggest a DS translation, which game would it be for? *I'm still wanting to try BoB. *
> Would you prefer to be the President of Balls (you can _control_ population of the world) or the President of Breasts (you can _enjoy_ population of the world)? *Breasts. Let somebody else bark the orders. *
> If you were given a computer to fix with ten worms, four viruses, twenty trojans, and thirty errors each and every time you tried to bring up a web browser, do you think you could fix them all? *Again? I suppose. Just not for free, this time. *
> ...





KingdomBlade said:


> Why you no answer my other questions?
> Can I be a mod? *Not anymore.*
> If you could have sex with any temper, who would it be? *Probably PG.*
> Thoughts on Japan disaster? *It was indeed disastrous. *
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 6, 2012)

You missed out my Purple Trance or Gold Trance question. D:


----------

